# "Secret spillway"



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

People are hammering saugeye and walleye I see pictures everywhere and no1 is kind enough to share a little info? Anyone have any info









Most recent pic I've seen from last night


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

What makes you think its a spillway?..I know they are catching them everywhere, just gotta get out and brave the weather...not for me though...looks like a nice bass there also.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Crg2 said:


> People are hammering saugeye and walleye I see pictures everywhere and no1 is kind enough to share a little info? Anyone have any info
> View attachment 229064
> 
> 
> Most recent pic I've seen from last night


Catch and release not even a thought for them...


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't understand why people feel the need to rape a resource during a good bite. Catch all you want but no need to keep so many fish from one outing. These same people will be there day after day until the hole is fished out and then complain that the fishing used to be great but can't even catch a cold anymore. 
Keep a couple, throw the rest back for another day.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If you do a little more research and look at his other posts you would find out. It took me 2 mins


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

---


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If not Atwood or Tappan, gotta be Central Forum(somewhere).


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

What format is that, Facebook? IDK. I'm like Bill Belichick. I'm not on SnapFace or InstaChat! So I couldn't look at the post anyway.


----------



## ctownchris (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone fishing Zainesville?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's a private Facebook group called Ohio fishing reports.. like I said all he had to do was go back to his other posts and read and he would find out the spillway because the guy said it.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> It's a private Facebook group called Ohio fishing reports.. like I said all he had to do was go back to his other posts and read and he would find out the spillway because the guy said it.


Really don't care where it is, and have ZERO Intentions of pursuing these fish. I'm just curious whereyou said check "his" other posts, where are you seeing the "who" lol. I'm more interested in solving the mystery for my own amusement


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Erieangler51 said:


> It's a private Facebook group called Ohio fishing reports.. like I said all he had to do was go back to his other posts and read and he would find out the spillway because the guy said it.


If it's a "private" Facebook group, why even bring it up? And then make it out like the info is there for all to see, inferring that the info is here on OGF. Please.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't bring it up in the first place. The op did asking for info about it on when it was posted on a different forum like everyone here could see. I responded and said if he looked deeper there he could of found it is all I'm saying.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

KaGee said:


> If it's a "private" Facebook group,.......


Private and FaceBook in the same sentence is pretty funny. The group is free to join, no different than here and open to anyone. Just have to get confirmed before posting like any other forum.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

AtticaFish said:


> Private and FaceBook in the same sentence is pretty funny. The group is free to join, no different than here and open to anyone. Just have to get confirmed before posting like any other forum.


I got admitted overnight just to see what it's all about. Don't plan to post just curious, for now. Seems all the "Friends" are a tight knit group, lots of BS(not too different from some Forums on here)!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> I got admitted overnight just to see what it's all about. Don't plan to post just curious, for now. Seems all the "Friends" are a tight knit group, lots of BS(not too different from some Forums on here)!


Huh..... sounds just like another fishing post site I know especially when it comes to that big lake


----------



## Walleyedisaster (Jan 28, 2017)

Hmm wonder where.. lol


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

So did anyone ever figure out where the secret spillway was hahahahaha


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Is there a secret key needed for this secret spillway. Or perhaps a password...and are girls allowed? My gf would love to come too


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Lake Milton


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> It's a private Facebook group called Ohio fishing reports.. like I said all he had to do was go back to his other posts and read and he would find out the spillway because the guy said it.


OK, then it's all Greek to me. Like some others my only concern is this. I see one set of legs in the pic, and someone else took the pic. That's evidence of 2 guys, and there is 2 point zero buttloads of 'eyes in the pic.

I may be going off half cocked here because I wasn't there and don't know how many were in the party. But if 2 guys yanked that many 'eyes, it would seem like limits were ignored.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

That group is wack. No fishing reports, just pics of fish and a ton of **** talking.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

I've seen baby's come out of lake Milton spill way but nothing like them dudes got


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This thread so reminds me of a couple of radio conversation when folks were on fish.
Lake Cumberland; "Where are you fishing?"..."Where we was at the day before tomorrow". (Huh)
Lake Erie; "What color are you getting them"..."the same color your father in laws shirt was that he wore two Easter's ago. (What).
I couldn't make this stuff up if I wanted to.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

I like that color hahahahaha


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> This thread so reminds me of a couple of radio conversation when folks were on fish.
> Lake Cumberland; "Where are you fishing?"..."Where we was at the day before tomorrow". (Huh)
> Lake Erie; "What color are you getting them"..."the same color your father in laws shirt was that he wore two Easter's ago. (What).
> I couldn't make this stuff up if I wanted to.



So funny!!! I love the random charter conversations on the big pond. We were getting them on that one thing when we did that one time six years ago next to those other things. Good for those guys that are crushing them.


----------



## Walleye domination (Feb 14, 2016)

Erieangler51 said:


> If you do a little more research and look at his other posts you would find out. It took me 2 mins


Thanks for backing me up good sir. There was five other people out that evening and if alot of people were not afraid to go out in the horrible weather they may have been just as successful as much as my party was.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

What is the hook rule for down there?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I comment on that facebook post. That guys full of it. I even talked to him on the phone. The saugeyes are from the ohio river and the eyes were from Milton. But not at the spillway


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Indian?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lol... A lot of the pictures are probably coming from Alum creek ,Alum Creek spillway, Indian lake, Indian lake spillway, Buckeye,Deer Creek..... trying anyone of these options would be a great way to get you on some saugeye


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

If you all are talking about the guy posting the saugeye pics with his kids, he said where most of them came from. Those big ones were Indian Lake.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

25asnyder said:


> So did anyone ever figure out where the secret spillway was hahahahaha


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 231333


Ahhhh...... tryna mizdirect us ehh?? The fish in your map is WAAAAAY away from the X that marks the spot. I'm on to you, and now everyone else is too.


----------

